
Apple Card Investigated After Gender Discrimination Complaints - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/10/business/Apple-credit-card-investigation.html
======
pochamago
I'd be pretty surprised if anyone intentionally programmed in gender
discrimination, so I'm curious what factors have approximated it here.

